# New Arrival: Omega Seamaster 120C 'Big Blue'



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well

For a little while now I have been toying with the idea of investing in an Omega Seamaster 120 â€˜Big Blueâ€™, the first chronograph (I believe) to operate at depths up to 120 meters.

I have had an eye out for one for a while now, with some guidance from a few mates (thanks Jon, Vic etc) and some great websites:

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SM120c.html

After about a year of search and missing out on a few, one literally fell in to my lap! A deal with a fellow forum member left me with this little beauty!










Now admittedly it wasnâ€™t in NOS condition but I was confident that with a little TLC she could be back up and running again!










I asked around and the consensus was that in order to get the correct finish on the case it would need to go off to Bienne, as they use a lapping machine to get all the angles on the case just right and replicate the starburst finish! To be honest I have been massively put off having my watch cases â€˜lappedâ€™ as about a year ago I saw a â€˜Big Blueâ€™ which had had the case â€˜lappedâ€™ and they had taken so much meat off the case the bezel wouldnâ€™t stay on and came off if you pushed it too hard.

With this in mind I took the watch to my old friends STS, who are Omegas official Vintage restorers here in the UK. They have recently opened a new division, â€˜vintage restorationâ€™ run by the workshop manager Simon. It effectively offers a bespoke service for collectors who want a job doing with specific or special requirements. I was invited in to discuss what I wanted done over a coffee, lucky for me I live about 15 minutes away 

After lengthy discussions over coffee, a good hour ogling some of their museum watches and a look round the new premises, I decided I wanted was â€˜the worksâ€™, for the watch to be returned to as close as news as they possibly could, this would include full refurb of the case, (Simon explained that whilst this is done by hand at STS, not mechanically using a lapping machine, that they could closely replicate the starburst finish). also opted for a replacement dial, hands, inner bezel and outer bezel (I supplied the outerbezel as they are no longer available from Omega, tooks weeks of searching and in the end a fellow TZ member came to my rescue)

Simon sent me a couple of update snaps during the restoration process to wet my appetite:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

After four weeks I got a call to say that the watch was ready for collection, picked it up finally yesterday (at the same time as having a chance to meet fellow TZ member Stanford whilst at STS) so here she is in all her glory:










I think you will agree that as usual they have done a superb job, I am thrilled with way the watch has turned out










I am particularly impressed with the case refinish, admittedly not as crisp as having it lapped but I am happier as I know they havenâ€™t had to take to much â€˜meatâ€™ off the case to get it to where it is.



















A job well done I think!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Stunning :shocking:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, that really is impressive work. Congratulations, you must be over the moon.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pictures,and a lovely job done on the watch,it looks amazing! :yes:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

They've done a superb job you must be really pleased.

It's a nice touch of quality being sent some pictures of how things are going.

Not only does it get you excited, it gives you a warm felling of reassurance.

Do they do JLC? i've got a lovely one from 1956 that could do with the full spar treatment.

From your experiance i might give them a call.

Regards steve


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. :man_in_love: They really have done a superb job.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

A stunning restoration, looks awesome now. Congrats


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow that really does look stunning. Just dont keep it in a safe now like most would


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Watch looks great, and sounds like great personal service from STS.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like they did an awesome job. Might get my De-Ville done next year.

Well done.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow thats some job :thumbsup:

Lovely watch, dont lock it away and enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

dickstar1977 said:


> one literally fell in to my lap!


Ouch! That could dampen your ardour.


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

What a fantastic restoration job. Great looking watch.


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Was the chain strap part of the restoration or did you add that yourself?

Can I ask where you got it from - would like one of those to put on a Seiko with a tired strap.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! :jawdrop: :thumbup:


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Annoyingly Gorgeous.......you lucky man you... :thumbsup:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

Yeah I am chuffed to bits with it, really is such a nice piece

STS have done a sterling job on this one for me and as you say the 'progress shots' was an added bonus!

I have been hot and cold about these watches for a few years now but owning one (now two) has really confirmed to me just how fantastic they are, such a statement piece

Regards the 'shark proof' strap, it came from STS, you can but them but they are well over Â£100, there are equally as good options available on ebay for around Â£20-Â£30

Regards servicing other watches, STS have a sister company called Swiss Tech, same facility and same equipment with the same service standard, just catering for other brands from Rolex to Rado, it is run by one of the two directors a chap called Richard, the work they do is on a par with STS's

Cheers Tom


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

dickstar1977 said:


> After four weeks I got a call to say that the watch was ready for collection, picked it up finally yesterday (at the same time as having a chance to meet fellow TZ member Stanford whilst at STS) so here she is in all her glory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Amazing, I bet it was well worth the wait, Does anyone know a good reference site for say, seamasters over the years? I'd love to see the progression up to the modern ones.


----------



## trevr (Feb 10, 2009)

fabulous, just gorgeous


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a brand new watch mate. They have done a great job and this thread only serves to add to their reputation.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Stunning. Makes you realise how much Modern Omegas lack style compared to these beautiful designs.


----------

